# Canned corned beef



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

My kids love the corned beef that comes in the square cans.The price is now over 6 dollars, so no way. I can meat all the time but have never canned corned beef. Can someone tell me how to do it please? Do I buy it in the packages with the seasonings,make my own or what? Thanks.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Either way. Next month my Meijer store will have corned beef on sale, usually for $1.99/lb. I'm going to stock up.

To can: Use wide mouth jars in order to easily remove the beef for serving.

This is from the book "Stocking Up". 

Wash and drain the corned beef. Cut it into container-size pieces. Cover with cold water and bring to a boil. Taste the broth. If it is too salty, drain and boil with fresh water. Pack while hot. Pack loosely leaving 1" headspace. Cover with boiling water or broth. Process quarts 90 minutes at 10 lbs. pressure, pints for 75 minutes.


----------



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

I corn beef and venison frequently.... I use the dry method and use it pretty much anytime I take a deer or find a decent price on brisket (meaning, anything under $2/lb.)

http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-home/culinary-salts/recipes/228/deli-style-corned-beef

Would imagine the canning would be the same, though it will keep a LONG time just sitting in the cure.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> Either way. Next month my Meijer store will have corned beef on sale, usually for $1.99/lb. I'm going to stock up.
> 
> To can: Use wide mouth jars in order to easily remove the beef for serving.
> 
> ...


Sally, we did some from Meijers last year. I didn't wash it or precook any of it. We didn't add the additonal seasoning packet either. Just cut up and pc'd it. It was $2.59 a lb for brisket. Good stuff


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

I corned and canned some beef brisket using Jackie clay's recipe. It is awesome, not quite as strongly flavored as commercial - but I know what's in mine!

Moldy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

rancher1913 said:


> - but I know what's in mine! *Moldy*


Now, THAT"S funny


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Trim off excess fat, cut up the corned brisket into jar sized pieces (about a lb for a pint), add a pinch of pickling spices to each jar, stuff the meat slab in the jars raw leaving 1" head space, make a seasoned brine, pour the hot brine over the meat and process for [email protected] (pints and half-pints). That's the "wet" canning method that's been passed down in our family for corned beef. Corned beef is one of the few meats that I wet process.

For ready meals, I blanch chunks of cabbage, potatoes and carrots and put those in the bottom of a quart jar along with pickling spice, put a pint's worth (about a lb) of meat slab in the top, then top off with brine and process for [email protected]

Most corned beef briskets in stores avg about 3 lbs, which is not quite enough to fill a quart jar IME. Since I do pints & half-pints, I can usually get 3-5 jars out of a single brisket. If you're really lucky and have an awesome butcher (or butcher your own), you can corn a larger brisket or pretty much any of the roasts or primal cuts -- you can even corn beef tongue, which is actually pretty darned good in a sandwich.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

well ya'll got my curiosity going so last week I canned 7 ints of corned beef using the wet method and 10 half pints just dicing the meat on 1/2" cubes and then processing them with no added juice,, I just had the most fabulous Ruben sandwich out of one of the half pints!! I am def going to do this again!! 
Thanks!
Kris


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Kris - I've noticed that the wet method is best for soup/stew use because it tends to be a little stringy and fall apart and the meat is more brownish/gray; while the dry method seems to work better for sandwiches because it holds together better for slices and the meat is still reddish-pink. Did you notice this in your experiment?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:goodjob: I am so doing this tomorrow. Thanks so much to the OP for asking, and all of y'all for answering.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, at least I know what I'm making for dinner now... Corned Beef and Potato Pies, might even throw in some peas for color 










YUM!!!!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

PlicketyCat said:


> Kris - I've noticed that the wet method is best for soup/stew use because it tends to be a little stringy and fall apart and the meat is more brownish/gray; while the dry method seems to work better for sandwiches because it holds together better for slices and the meat is still reddish-pink. Did you notice this in your experiment?


Yes, the meat is kinda gray, in my pint jars, in the half pints i packed the little cubes in and add just enough water (maybe a tbs) to make my conscience happy. 
I haven't had the wet type yet, i did it in pints and around 1 inch cubes.Next time I'm thinking I may grind it first an can it to make a spread and leave the chunks for hash and for some of that yummy meat pie i see above me!!

Kris


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a (canning) recipe for boiled dinner?

Corned beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage.

I'd like to do a bunch in pints (to take to work)......


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Riverdale said:


> Does anyone have a (canning) recipe for boiled dinner?
> 
> Corned beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage.
> 
> I'd like to do a bunch in pints (to take to work)......


I make mine in quarts to serve two people for dinner, but you could half the amounts and process pints for 75 min @ 10 lbs sea level (standard meat timing). I'd say that 1/2 cup of each veg and 1/2 lb of meat ought to do it.

"For ready meals, I blanch chunks of cabbage, potatoes and carrots and put those in the bottom of a quart jar along with pickling spice, put a pint's worth (about a lb) of meat slab in the top, then top off with brine and process for [email protected]"

Leave 1" of head space and make sure to get out any bubbles and wipe the rims with vinegar to remove any fat.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

You all got me interested in canning corned beef. I have to wait for St Pat's day to get a good sale, hopefully a loss leader ad. I used to buy it for .25 lb.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Usually here in Savannah, we get good sales on corned beef brisket the week of St Patrick's day but not last year. It is around $4.50 a lb right now. I'm hoping it will go down but not counting on it.


----------

